# Ollie's You Tube Channel



## Rob Fisher

Our very own @Oliver Barry is teaching us to build coils!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 8


----------



## Ollie

Quickest to the draw @Rob Fisher 

Saw this as soon as I was about to post it here! 

Hope you guys enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ollie the video was awesome! I'm gonna do that build as soon as I get my Silver Serpent! 

This is EXACTLY what us vapers need! 10 out of 10! Thank you!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Ollie the video was awesome! I'm gonna do that build as soon as I get my Silver Serpent!
> 
> This is EXACTLY what us vapers need! 10 out of 10! Thank you!



I totally agree. Great Job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

Gizmo said:


> I totally agree. Great Job!



Trying to remember everything you taught me Sensei Gizzymomo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Oliver Barry
That was FABULOUS!
I loved it.

Your enthusiasm and skill shines through big time!!
Well done.

Looking forward to the future videos

PS - this video helped me because my Serpent is still sitting in its box and i wasnt looking forward to figuring out the best way to coil and wick it.... But now i am in the know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Oliver Barry 

Excellent Video.Can we have one of your favorite little atty the silverplay nano sometime please?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Very nice @Oliver Barry What made you go for a parallel build as opposed to a regular spaced 24G build?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

SAVapeGear said:


> @Oliver Barry
> 
> Excellent Video.Can we have one of your favorite little atty the silverplay nano sometime please?


I second that, please...asseblief...por favor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Larry

Great vid @Oliver Barry defs trying that build out. Like what you did with 5 wraps inner and 6 wraps outer. Seriously can't wait to build it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seanc

Great vid, I think we need your cloud comp winning build next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dylan Knight

@Oliver Barry dude you're a legend of a man when it comes to building always learn so much will defs be checking this channel out. 
Ps. Nice drip tip looks like one I had at a stage haha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

love it @Oliver Barry the edits and fails are the BEST!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Awesome video thanks @Oliver Barry now i don't have to drive there for help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Oliver Barry said:


> Quickest to the draw @Rob Fisher
> 
> Saw this as soon as I was about to post it here!
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy




Great video Ollie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Very nice @Oliver Barry What made you go for a parallel build as opposed to a regular spaced 24G build?



Cause its a much better vape thats why

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

well done. Very informative vid
Looking forward to your next ones.
Please do a goblin mini build

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Very nice @Oliver Barry What made you go for a parallel build as opposed to a regular spaced 24G build?



Well i did a parallell so that the coil can handle more power. Its essentially a dual coil. and like @Paulie said, its just a much better vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Awesome vid

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

nice one @Oliver Barry ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KlutcH

@Oliver Barry , Please do a bellus build and wick  Single Coil and duel xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ollie building for the Goblin Mini V1!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Ollie

Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Great vid! Your close-ups are spot on. Thanks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Ollie building for the Goblin Mini V1!



Another Great Video by the master coild builder! Well done OLS these help alot!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

@Oliver Barry we know your time is limited and precious to you, so I've gone ahead and helped you out with the coin toss...you know, to save you time.



(Seems legit).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> @Oliver Barry we know your time is limited and precious to you, so I've gone ahead and helped you out with the coin toss...you know, to save you time.
> View attachment 44568
> 
> 
> (Seems legit).



Agree 1,000,000% Please @Oliver Barry! Pretty please! And thanks for the tip on the legs being cut... I tried to build my authentic Silver Play Nano and V2 and both cut the legs multiple times and if they were a little cheaper they would have gone into the gorge with speed. They are so beautifully made and then they screw the entire pooch with very KAK screws... I just don't get it... but the short story is that I will wait for your next lesson before trying again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Ollie building for the Goblin Mini V1!



Awesome practical coil building and wicking tips in your videos, thank you @Oliver Barry .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

@Oliver Barry you totally kick ass buddy.
thank you very much for the goblin build

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

I don't know Ollie, but I really think everyone that enjoys his informative vids should watch them on Youtube, subscribe and like. This is the way to get his channel higher ratings, and hopefully more views. If he gets enough views, he may even be able to generate some advert revenue for the great effort he is putting in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

WARMACHINE said:


> I don't know Ollie, but I really think everyone that enjoys his informative vids should watch them on Youtube, subscribe and like. This is the way to get his channel higher ratings, and hopefully more views. If he gets enough views, he may even be able to generate some advert revenue for the great effort he is putting in.


I agree, his videos are great, they're clear, engaging and informative with a dash of humour. Ollie is going places if he carries on like this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Just a suggestion. But you really make epic vids and seeing that its such a popular tank amongst new vapers just getting into making coils, dont you think a subtank mini build would work?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

Marius Combrink said:


> Just a suggestion. But you really make epic vids and seeing that its such a popular tank amongst new vapers just getting into making coils, dont you think a subtank mini build would work?


He said it's coming on his youtube channel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

WARMACHINE said:


> He said it's coming on his youtube channel


aaah ok cool


----------



## Ollie

Marius Combrink said:


> Just a suggestion. But you really make epic vids and seeing that its such a popular tank amongst new vapers just getting into making coils, dont you think a subtank mini build would work?



sup bro,

The subtank mini build is a definite, but it wont be a full video, just a quick build section.

Keep watching, it will be up soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

@Oliver Barry , you're a natural at this!
Your latest vid is awesome
Thanks for the tribute on the mat - lol !

Keep it up - love your style and pace

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Oliver Barry said:


> sup bro,
> 
> The subtank mini build is a definite, but it wont be a full video, just a quick build section.
> 
> Keep watching, it will be up soon!


Legend bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mogwai79

@Oliver Barry Hi sorry what's the YouTube channel called? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mogwai79 said:


> @Oliver Barry Hi sorry what's the YouTube channel called? Can't seem to find it.



Click on this link. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqkncsATQlbNk6VFptLTg6A

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mogwai79

Thank you very much. Love the work dude. Keep it up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

bellus please, awesome videos man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Don't worry to do the Silverplay Nano for my sake @Oliver Barry! I blew mine up today playing with the fencing wire you call 24g. Not sure what I did but when fitting the second coil it shorted and left a black mark on the insulator and now doesn't work.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh and don't worry to do the Silverplay V2 either because that's a KAK tank... flavour sucks nooogies!


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't worry to do the Silverplay Nano for my sake @Oliver Barry! I blew mine up today playing with the fencing wire you call 24g. Not sure what I did but when fitting the second coil it shorted and left a black mark on the insulator and now doesn't work.


Oh crap! That sucks, didn't even know that could happen. I better watch mine...maybe there's a quick fix...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't worry to do the Silverplay Nano for my sake @Oliver Barry! I blew mine up today playing with the fencing wire you call 24g. Not sure what I did but when fitting the second coil it shorted and left a black mark on the insulator and now doesn't work.



We need another button... Something along the lines of Condolences. But that sucks, tough break

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

Pixstar said:


> Oh crap! That sucks, didn't even know that could happen. I better watch mine...maybe there's a quick fix...


But the Nano is @Oliver Barry favourite tank...and the coin toss, what about the coin toss...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

Hey guys, as promised, The silverplay Nano

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paulie

Oliver Barry said:


> Hey guys, as promised, The silverplay Nano




Another great video bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Oliver Barry said:


> Hey guys, as promised, The silverplay Nano



Great vid, I love all the funky jooop and shwoops sound effects

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now I wish I hadn't blown up my Nano trying to rebuild...

Thanks for the tip Ollie! Will maybe dig my V2 out of the Gorge Bin and give it another go!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Oliver Barry said:


> Hey guys, as promised, The silverplay Nano



Thanks for the video @Oliver Barry. Got some really good tips on the wicking! Dying to try it out. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Oliver Barry - Ollie if you ever need a new Avatar this one is appropriate. We want you (to build us a coil) and also we want an Ollie as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Shane

@Oliver Barry you sir are a legend!!! Great vids, please keep them coming.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie

BumbleBee said:


> Great vid, I love all the funky jooop and shwoops sound effects



Thanks bro, The sound affects just come out of nowhere... most of the time i only hear them when im doing the editing. haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie

Rob Fisher said:


> Now I wish I hadn't blown up my Nano trying to rebuild...
> 
> Thanks for the tip Ollie! Will maybe dig my V2 out of the Gorge Bin and give it another go!



Give it a bash Rob, If the guys @ Vapor DNA can make such a gem with the Nano, how bad can the V2 be? I reckon its worth a shot. maybe even try some 26g Kanthal, just watch out for those stupid post screws that I know you love so much

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

Hay Guys...

Heres my latest video, The Griffin RTA!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Built by Ollie - Geek Vape Avocado!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moonshot RTA - Built by Ollie!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Moonshot looks complicated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Thought I'd add this reddit post here

*[Imgur Tutorial] How to wick the Moonshot RTA (zero leaks, even when refilling, and zero dry hits).*
(source) · an hour ago




This is the perfect amount of wick IMO (2.5mm inner diameter coils).




Place the inner barrel right over the cotton but DO NOT trim the excess. This is where my wicking is different than most of the video reviews. Notice the light coming through the juice holes. We need to cover those up by stuffing the excess cotton into the deck. I use a small flat head screwdriver.




Should look like this. At this point I use a piece of 22ga kanthal to make sure the cotton is pressed against the juice holes AND that there is zero cotton hanging over the airholes.




Juice hole fully covered by cotton.




I like to use an ohm reader as I screw on the chimney to make sure there aren't any shorts. This seems to be a common problem for many.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...r_tutorial_how_to_wick_the_moonshot_rta_zero/

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Heino13

@Oliver Barry Did my 1st Serpent wick and build and it's epic

Thanks for vids

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Built by Ollie - Geek Vape Avocado!




I can vouch for this Avo video by @Ollie
Just followed it to a tee with my first Avo build and its working superbly
I did a simple coil though, not a clapton, but Ollies wicking advice is tops
Thanks @Ollie - you rock!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac

Alex said:


> Thought I'd add this reddit post here
> 
> *[Imgur Tutorial] How to wick the Moonshot RTA (zero leaks, even when refilling, and zero dry hits).*
> (source) · an hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the perfect amount of wick IMO (2.5mm inner diameter coils).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place the inner barrel right over the cotton but DO NOT trim the excess. This is where my wicking is different than most of the video reviews. Notice the light coming through the juice holes. We need to cover those up by stuffing the excess cotton into the deck. I use a small flat head screwdriver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should look like this. At this point I use a piece of 22ga kanthal to make sure the cotton is pressed against the juice holes AND that there is zero cotton hanging over the airholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juice hole fully covered by cotton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to use an ohm reader as I screw on the chimney to make sure there aren't any shorts. This seems to be a common problem for many.
> 
> source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...r_tutorial_how_to_wick_the_moonshot_rta_zero/


@Alex that is some neat wicking.Will be trying it next time.Loving the Moonshot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

